# New Au bands



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

The new bands are ugly and real hard to find when you use pine shavings and drop 50 of them on the floor banding babies today. They are not bright at all and they are all plastic. I everyones like this? If they were going to make them different why not make them a bit bigger? Some of my old cocks are (I would think) hurting from how tight the bands are on their legs. I am sure these were cheaper to make but they still cost the same now don't they??  OH, they did improve one thing they are now rolled on both ends so if they are banded upside down the rolled edge is there to sit on the foot.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

the AU bands I got today were a bright pink lol


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I got 40 of the AU bands...I noticed that they are all plastic now...I'm not sure what is the logic reason for the change of the inner part of the band but I already emailed Karen from AU about it and she didn't respond yet...I like the color yellow for this year...I might order and renew my membership to IF and they also have new bands called it I-Com band or something like that, these I-Com are also plastic inside...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I think your bands are IF and his yellow ones are AU


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> the AU bands I got today were a bright pink lol


mine came the a few days ago and were yellow


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I think your bands are IF and his yellow ones are AU


Is IF bands are pink?!!! ...let me guess the letter on the band is IF 2009 A ???? right?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> drop 50 of them on the floor banding babies today. I am sure these were cheaper to make but they still cost the same now don't they??


Ahahaha, Yes this is something I would do

They probably weren't cheaper to make, but be ready for the .75 centers next year. I've only mentioned this a couple dozen times on here, but They'll be 75 cents next year because the au is going to set up a '10,000-dollar-rainy-day-fund' and what exactly are we going to use that for? Maybe ask for donations before you take my money for something that i think is a total waste of time. I may not buy any au bands next year, boycott this. Im not too trilled about how the au just 'decided' too do this. Atleast give us a chance to vote on the proposition as a community. If someone here knows what they're planning on using this money for, I'd like to hear. What i've heard so far, only proves my point.

Other thoughts, On the color: yes i don't like it either. I've thought of a few names One is 'Lemon Yellow' which is the more politically correct name. Another one that has to do with a certain fluid.  
On the size, Nope 8mm is the size. You aint getting that changed. Anyone with booted birds or birds with big feet have tried for Years and Years to get the size moved up. But nope, cause the smaller birds can fit into a size 7mm. If they were 9's then they could slip that bands on and off the smaller birds real easy. 
Oh, and now that they've rolled both ends, im screwed. I used that to help band my birds for years. 'Smooth side on the foot, so it dont hurt'... Now I've gotta come up with something else.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine are AU and they look pink to me


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> Mine are AU and they look pink to me


-clears throat- those are... salmon...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

you are right they are definiately AU bands you got there lol I thought that the IF is supposed to be pink this year but I could be wrong about that too or was that last year lol


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I wonder if your local club order that kind of color for this year...Probably...

I think it's cool if Pigeon-Talk will have their own band order either from AU or IF...

It'll be like this:

IF 2009 PigeonTalk ??? or AU 2009 PigeonTalk ???


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Is that orange?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Is that orange?


NO ITS SALMON!!! Just kidding... Its kinda a pinkish orange.. we got a couple of those bands too...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

IF bands are pink yes. They went and made the pigeon bands girly. Oh the irony, I know (not a fan of pink at all) 
Did you get those bands from the AU or from a club? I think clubs can order different colors? And they look orange from that picture  Either way, the people who make bands have become highlighter obsessed. I'm surprised the birds don't blind themselves by looking at their own bands.

And I don't like the idea of all plastic bands like that.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

For me i got 30 plastic bands for frills from some guy that sells stuff at the shows near me. 

Idk where they from but they are size 9 and say this on them
9-09-CA-***-FS
they are white with light black colouring


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Pigeon lower said:


> For me i got 30 plastic bands for frills from some guy that sells stuff at the shows near me.
> 
> Idk where they from but they are size 9 and say this on them
> 9-09-CA-***-FS
> they are white with light black colouring


"CA" bands are from the Canadian Racing Pigeon Association.

Dan


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Matt D. said:


> Ahahaha, Yes this is something I would do
> 
> They probably weren't cheaper to make, but be ready for the .75 centers next year. I've only mentioned this a couple dozen times on here, but They'll be 75 cents next year because the au is going to set up a '10,000-dollar-rainy-day-fund' and what exactly are we going to use that for? Maybe ask for donations before you take my money for something that i think is a total waste of time. I may not buy any au bands next year, boycott this. Im not too trilled about how the au just 'decided' too do this. Atleast give us a chance to vote on the proposition as a community. If someone here knows what they're planning on using this money for, I'd like to hear. What i've heard so far, only proves my point.
> 
> ...


I realize that this is a steep increase, but I also know that the AU is the only organization that is actively trying to represent us in Congress through a lobyist. This takes money. They are also doing many other things to help be advocates for us pigeon folks. I for one am willing to make that sacrifice if it helps with local ordinances, community activism, etc., etc.

Just my thoughts,

Dan


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

learning said:


> I realize that this is a steep increase, but I also know that the AU is the only organization that is actively trying to represent us in Congress through a lobyist. This takes money. They are also doing many other things to help be advocates for us pigeon folks. I for one am willing to make that sacrifice if it helps with local ordinances, community activism, etc., etc.
> 
> Just my thoughts,
> 
> Dan


This would make sense.... But back to my point that if we could afford (not all of us can) to give money we would. Ive given money to the legal fund For quite a few years, Not A LOT but 20 or 30 bucks a year. I believe in that, So i gave money EARMARKED for that. The au will now have 10 grand sitting around that they can spend on anything. Nothing against any of the AU reps but I dont think I'd trust my self with 10 thousand dollars of other peoples money that i could just 'spend anywhere.'


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

Matt D. said:


> This would make sense.... But back to my point that if we could afford (not all of us can) to give money we would. Ive given money to the legal fund For quite a few years, Not A LOT but 20 or 30 bucks a year. I believe in that, So i gave money EARMARKED for that. The au will now have 10 grand sitting around that they can spend on anything. Nothing against any of the AU reps but I dont think I'd trust my self with 10 thousand dollars of other peoples money that i could just 'spend anywhere.'


I may be wrong here but don't you already pay a membership fee? Just like pollititions, I think this is just another way to make money, and like Matt said I would be more then happy giving money for somthing I believe in rather then just handing out my hard earned money for somthing I know nothing about. This reminds me of somthing companies do all the time, they add a differant color, lower the quantity and raise the price and nobody says a word, I guess they like the new color. I am not sure about a boycott but tossing a few into Boston harbor might help>Kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Did anyone get any of the gold bands from WOW? We got an email yesterday saying that the AU and the IF had agreed to ship 25 gold bands to each club for them to sell. We didn't get any gold bands.........


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

They probably weren't cheaper to make, but be ready for the .75 centers next year. I've only mentioned this a couple dozen times on here, but* They'll be 75 cents next year because the au is going to set up a '10,000-dollar-rainy-day-fund' and what exactly are we going to use that for? *Maybe ask for donations before you take my money for something that i think is a total waste of time. I may not buy any au bands next year, boycott this. Im not too trilled about how the au just 'decided' too do this. Atleast give us a chance to vote on the proposition as a community. If someone here knows what they're planning on using this money for, I'd like to hear. What i've heard so far, only proves my point.

[/QUOTE]

Have you looked at the aunnal budget and what is required to provide all of the various services ? Perhaps you are young, and have had little experience with operating budgets of a non-profit organization. The spending of money and finding the revenues requires the votes of our elected representatives. 

You can get a peek into some of the various business choices that our Directors must make, by looking at the minutes of the last board meeting: http://www.pigeon.org/pdf/2008AnnualAUBoardMeetingMinutes.pdf

There will always be members who will be penny wise, but pound foolish. Such is the case of those clubs which move to another organization to save a nickle a band, but then recieve no other services. If you feel strongly about keeping the costs to an absolute minimum, then you can communicate this to your zone director, and/or become part of the solution by running for office and/or offer suggestions as to what services should be eliminated, or how to raise funds to pay for those services which members want. 

Our Combine was sitting on a "war chest" of some $50,000 and many short sighted members thought the best course of action was to elimate all dues and fees until the money was gone. Cooler heads prevailed, and now when our old outdated pigeon transport truck died, we were able to purchase a new one which runs on half the fuel and will "save" us money every year for many years to come. 

I am a Director for our Combine, and have been a Combine Officer and have been the Treasurer for our local club for years. It has been very frustrating over the years in trying to work on a shoe string. I have been there and done that. A $10,000 rainy day fund, is such a small pittance when you consider it works out to less then one dollar per member. 

I can tell you I have thrown away more bands in a year then most people purchase. So, if an extra nickle or dime here or there, is needed to keep us on the pro-growth path then so be it. Like most non-profit organizations, I can tell you that it is perhaps less then 5% of the membership which does 95% of the work, and keeps the organization alive.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Did anyone get any of the gold bands from WOW? We got an email yesterday saying that the AU and the IF had agreed to ship 25 gold bands to each club for them to sell. We didn't get any gold bands.........


Our club did recieve 25 WOW bands with our order.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> They probably weren't cheaper to make, but be ready for the .75 centers next year. I've only mentioned this a couple dozen times on here, but* They'll be 75 cents next year because the au is going to set up a '10,000-dollar-rainy-day-fund' and what exactly are we going to use that for? *Maybe ask for donations before you take my money for something that i think is a total waste of time. I may not buy any au bands next year, boycott this. Im not too trilled about how the au just 'decided' too do this. Atleast give us a chance to vote on the proposition as a community. If someone here knows what they're planning on using this money for, I'd like to hear. What i've heard so far, only proves my point.


 Have you looked at the aunnal budget and what is required to provide all of the various services ? Perhaps you are young, and have had little experience with operating budgets of a non-profit organization. The spending of money and finding the revenues requires the votes of our elected representatives. 

You can get a peek into some of the various business choices that our Directors must make, by looking at the minutes of the last board meeting: http://www.pigeon.org/pdf/2008AnnualAUBoardMeetingMinutes.pdf

There will always be members who will be penny wise, but pound foolish. Such is the case of those clubs which move to another organization to save a nickle a band, but then recieve no other services. If you feel strongly about keeping the costs to an absolute minimum, then you can communicate this to your zone director, and/or become part of the solution by running for office and/or offer suggestions as to what services should be eliminated, or how to raise funds to pay for those services which members want. 

Our Combine was sitting on a "war chest" of some $50,000 and many short sighted members thought the best course of action was to elimate all dues and fees until the money was gone. Cooler heads prevailed, and now when our old outdated pigeon transport truck died, we were able to purchase a new one which runs on half the fuel and will "save" us money every year for many years to come. 

I am a Director for our Combine, and have been a Combine Officer and have been the Treasurer for our local club for years. It has been very frustrating over the years in trying to work on a shoe string. I have been there and done that. A $10,000 rainy day fund, is such a small pittance when you consider it works out to less then one dollar per member. 

I can tell you I have thrown away more bands in a year then most people purchase. So, if an extra nickle or dime here or there, is needed to keep us on the pro-growth path then so be it. Like most non-profit organizations, I can tell you that it is perhaps less then 5% of the membership which does 95% of the work, and keeps the organization alive.[/QUOTE]

*Our club dropped the AU because of rising costs....*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Our club did recieve 25 WOW bands with our order.


Did you ASK for them or just got them? Did you pay for them in advance? What if no one wants to buy them all? I'm confused about WHY WOW did this...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Have you looked at the aunnal budget and what is required to provide all of the various services ? Perhaps you are young, and have had little experience with operating budgets of a non-profit organization. The spending of money and finding the revenues requires the votes of our elected representatives.
> 
> You can get a peek into some of the various business choices that our Directors must make, by looking at the minutes of the last board meeting: http://www.pigeon.org/pdf/2008AnnualAUBoardMeetingMinutes.pdf
> 
> ...



Just HOW did the combine obtain this "war chest"?? I'm sort of on the same page with Matt. There is nothing wrong with having that "nest egg" in case it's needed, but HOW you go about obtaining that money is a different story. And I don't care if you're talking about 5 cents, $5, $50 or $5000.........per member. There's a right and a wrong way to go about getting donations and it's NOT by charging extra money for something that doesn't cost that much and forcing people to have to pay it whether they want to or not.
I WISH I could go into more detail, but since I've got members of my combine here on the forum, I'll refrain........but this is a VERY sore spot with me. 
If an organization needs funds for ANY REASON........then you go to your membership and ASK for donations.......you don't arbitrarely just TAKE it from them...........oh, you have no idea how mad this makes me.......and again, it's not the amount of money.......it's the principle...........


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Isn't it interesting that people can get so passionate about a racing pigeon organization riasing funds through raised prices for goods and services and yet we continue to allow our government to arbitrarily take our money from us with no appreciable gain, except they have taken it to the ultimate extreme, to the tune of hundreds of trillions of dollars in defficit spending. They spend it before they even have it! 

Long live the Fair Tax!!!

I know it is off subject but I do find it ironic that an organization that is trying to raise money to be proactive in the cause of supporting our sport is berated for its efforts. Don't forget folks, you do have a choice, unlike with the government. There are other organizations out there you can belong to. Nobody says you have to be a member of the AU. If you are unhappy with the way the AU is running things you have many options available to you as Warren has outlined. If worse comes to worse you can always vote with your feet, but it is interesting to see the AU's membership steadily increasing. Perhaps people see the value for their dollar.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Isn't it interesting that people can get so passionate about a racing pigeon organization riasing funds through raised prices for goods and services and yet we continue to allow our government to arbitrarily take our money from us with no appreciable gain, except they have taken it to the ultimate extreme, to the tune of hundreds of trillions of dollars in defficit spending. They spend it before they even have it!
> 
> Long live the Fair Tax!!!
> 
> ...



*EXACTLY.*That's the point. Sadly, we DON'T have a choice.......well, I guess we could go to jail.......
Like I said, and I know we all have our opinions and that's fine and nothing I say is going to change yours or anyone elses.......but IMO, it is WRONG to get money under false pretenses. I'm not even a member of the AU. So, if I've got this all wrong, I'll be the first to apologize.........but, when the AU raised the price of their bands, did they specifically state "the prices will be raised so that we can build up a "nest egg"......all extra money collected will go into a "kitty" for future expenses"......or something along those lines?
If they did, then I'll say up front, "I'm sorry for opening my mouth".......because if that IS what they did, then, you are correct. Every person who purchases bands DOES have a choice as to whether they purchase them for the $.75 or go else where and pay $.35..........
What I was saying (and was under the impression) is that if they just RAISE the price and make it seem like the price DID go up and THEN take that money and use it for something else........THAT IS WRONG. That's lying to your members. Period. If you think you're paying $.75 for a band and THEN find out you that you actually paid $.35 for the band and contributed $.40 to "another fund"..........then that's just not right. You have a right as a member to know WHERE you're money is being spent. Not where you THINK it's being spent.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Is the raise to 75¢ is official by next year? If so, I'll be renewing my membership to IF and buy their bands than paying more than I use to pay for AU bands...


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I understand what you are saying, Renee. The AU budget is posted and published in their annual yearbook. They have always stated in that budget and elsewhere that the sale of bands is their primary manner for acquiring operational funds. That is clearly stated in the budget. The sale of bands was never solely to cover the costs associated with the manufacture and distribution of the bands. Nor was it ever said (as far as I am aware) that this was the case. It has always been the main source of capital for the association's budgetary activities. I don't think anyone is trying to bait and switch anyone. The budget has always been made available to the public and it spells all this out. 

Unfortunately, much like our own government, most people don't take the time to become informed as to how their money is being spent once it goes to the AU or the IRS!

Dan


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Did you ASK for them or just got them? Did you pay for them in advance? What if no one wants to buy them all? I'm confused about WHY WOW did this...........


As far as I know the band are to be sent with your clubs band order. It is in an atemp to sell more WOW Gold Bands. The club is to sell what bands they can and send the money and left over bands back in. 

Ace


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Isn't it interesting that people can get so passionate about a racing pigeon organization riasing funds through raised prices for goods and services and yet we continue to allow our government to arbitrarily take our money from us with no appreciable gain, except they have taken it to the ultimate extreme, to the tune of hundreds of trillions of dollars in defficit spending. They spend it before they even have it!
> 
> Long live the Fair Tax!!!
> 
> ...


Dan,

Thank you for your comments. It is personally frustrating to me, that more people do not fully appreciate or understand the value of what being a member of the American Racing Pigeon Union entails. Perhaps if we are lucky, some official of the AU will post some of the details of what all the AU is attempting to do, in terms of Sport Promotion on a National level. 

I know that if I was inclined to do so, I could open a store front organization with myself as the only "Officer" and "President For Life". I could charge the cheapest membership fee, and perhaps even undercut what the two other national organizations sell bands for. The only "service" I would offer is a membership card, and that would entitle one to purchase leg bands. 

Now, would that be what this sport really wants or needs ? If someone does not know, or understand, or appreciate what the national organization is doing, then I could understand why the only thing they might be looking at is the "cheaper" membership card or bands. 

The real problem is we have a very real public relations problem in terms of pigeon racing, and we need to be doing more on the local, combine and national level. If we all decide that the only purpose of a national organization is to be a pigeon leg band vendor, then our sport is in even far more trouble. Already in various parts of the country, there are very real challenges in just being able to keep pigeons. 

I am a very proud Life Member of the ARPU, because they are in fact doing everything humanly posible to promote our sport with the limited resources at their disposal. If that was not important to me, then there would be no real need to belong to any national organization. I could simply purchase the cheapest bands that I could find, and not care if the "profits" were used to support anything other then the leg band vendor.

As it turns out, my loft manager/partner and I "contributed" well in excess of $1000 each to keep our local club operational in 2008, what with ads in local newspapers, M-1 clocks for new members, supplies, lease of space, starter YB kit's, etc. etc. and then our Combine charges $235 a year for dues, racing fees, and plus travel expenses I pay to attend the various meetings an hour away. Now, when I compare these outlays to the small annual premium I pay for vanity bands and the single fee I once paid for a "Life Membership", the ARPU seems to have been the most affordable and perhaps the best value of all three.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

learning said:


> I realize that this is a steep increase, but I also know that the AU is the only organization that is actively trying to represent us in Congress through a lobyist. This takes money. They are also doing many other things to help be advocates for us pigeon folks. I for one am willing to make that sacrifice if it helps with local ordinances, community activism, etc., etc.
> 
> Just my thoughts,
> 
> Dan


Like hitting a nail on the head Dan! Your aim is dead on on this one.

The ones that are complaining the most about the cost of bands now are the same ones that will be complaining the loudest when because the AU didn't have the funds to stand up for us all when it counts and we can no longer cross state lines with our birds to train or race. When we have to register our lofts and endure health inspections and/or keep a log of our birds releases and release points.

The AU is consantly going to bat for us all. How did you think they got the money to do this!!! Last January our club voted to send the AU X-amount of $s of our extra funds Just for this perpose!

Ace


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Being Ever Diligent...does require money !*



ace in the hole said:


> Like hitting a nail on the head Dan! Your aim is dead on on this one.
> 
> The ones that are complaining the most about the cost of bands now are the same ones that will be complaining the loudest when because the AU didn't have the funds to stand up for us all when it counts, and we can no longer cross state lines with our birds to race. When we have to register our lofts and endure health inspections and/or keep a log of our birds releases and release points.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ace !!

At the risk of over reaching the subject matter of this thread, I would like to also point out, that the AU has maintained the same prices of bands for the last 12 years, and thus has not had an increase for 12 years, plus the Euro is much higher today then it was just six years ago, and as you may all know, the bands are from Europe and are paid for in the Euro. 

In addition I would like to share a message from the President of the AU from October 2008, for those who may not have seen it: 

*President's Message - October 2008 

Operating in the “Ever Diligent” Mode *

It was my honor and privilege to recently address the club delegates and Board of Directors of the Texas Center at their annual meeting hosted this year by Dennis Aycock & Company in Phoenix, AZ. 

I found myself trying to “briefly” outline the types of services and watchdog efforts that AU does for its membership. While it seemed like a review of old territory for me (and it probably was for many of the veterans in attendance), I reminded myself of how easy it is to take for granted and, therefore, forget the efforts of the national organization and the ultimate results of those efforts; the privilege to have my birds in the backyard and race them as I see fit. 

Since taking office two years ago, I have found myself preaching this gospel from the Northwest to New England to the Midwest, and now to the Southwest (the Southeast is on tap for December); that is, the gospel of the AU’s direct responsibility for the continued existence of pigeon racing in the USA. 

Believe it or not, some folks simply don’t want to hear this gospel! 

Apparently, they would prefer to believe that, if left to their own devices, the Federal government would NOT (by their myriad of legislative acts and impossible requirements) have put the sport out of business several times in recent history. 

Additionally, they would prefer to believe that the various state governments (individually and collectively) would NOT have done in our beloved hobby with their on-going legislative acts and extended health requirements. 

And, evidently, they prefer not to believe that the Animal Rights Activists are sworn to eliminate all “sports” involving animal participation, as well as the keeping of any animal in a man-made enclosure. 

Yet, I’ve actually had a couple of individuals walk out during this sermon. 

One individual, who either had had too much coffee that morning and he just couldn’t hold it any longer, or he was TRYING to deliver a message. (He was seated near the back and no one, other than those facing that direction, even noticed.) 

I’m still wondering what his “message” might have been? 

Was he protesting those programs (i.e., National Database, Speakers’ Bureau, WINSPEED, National race rules and awards, national Show Judges, Updates, e-newsletters, Yearbook) developed and presented to the membership for their use? 
Was he protesting the AU’s legislative watchdog and lobbying efforts by the only lobbyist for the entire Racing Pigeon sport? Was he protesting the AU’s singular efforts at successfully re-establishing the postal shipping program? 
Was he protesting the AU’s efforts in disease research and vaccine developments while in concert with the USDA officials and advocacy groups such as PIJAC, BSA, AFA, etc.? 

Was it a protest on the establishment of the only full-time staff serving pigeon flyers in the US? 

Or, could he have been upset with the major AU efforts (committee chaired by Dr. Frank Greenhall) now being focused on getting a handle on the newest state-by-state enforcement of long standing vet certificate requirements on pigeons being transported in (via vehicle) or shipped in (via mail)? (which Florida and California are already actively enforcing and we believe that other big poultry states are not going to be far behind.) 

Surely, he wasn’t upset by the AU’s most recent innovation of tying the junior flyer SkyPilot program with the already established and respected 4-H program? (If the “manual” written by SkyPilot guru, Herb Cartmell, is faithfully followed, this effort will guarantee club growth of both juniors and senior members.) 

In an environment where their membership has openly expressed concern about their aging numbers and a decline in numbers, in general, wouldn’t it have been prudent for this “leader” to stay long enough to have his concerns answered? 

I’m going to give this man the benefit of the doubt and figure he was just headed to the restroom…. 

I will continue to operate [and so will the AU Board] on the premise that these individuals are a minority and that the overwhelming majority of pigeon enthusiasts are appreciative of the AU's "Ever Diligent" Mode. 

Steve Lawler 
President 
American Racing Pigeon Union


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> I understand what you are saying, Renee. The AU budget is posted and published in their annual yearbook. They have always stated in that budget and elsewhere that the sale of bands is their primary manner for acquiring operational funds. That is clearly stated in the budget. The sale of bands was never solely to cover the costs associated with the manufacture and distribution of the bands. Nor was it ever said (as far as I am aware) that this was the case. It has always been the main source of capital for the association's budgetary activities. I don't think anyone is trying to bait and switch anyone. The budget has always been made available to the public and it spells all this out.
> 
> Unfortunately, much like our own government, most people don't take the time to become informed as to how their money is being spent once it goes to the AU or the IRS!
> 
> Dan



Thank you Dan. Then I apologize to whoever it is I need to. Like I said, I'm not a member of the AU so I don't get their yearbook and don't read their financial reports.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Just HOW did the combine obtain this "war chest"?? I'm sort of on the same page with Matt. There is nothing wrong with having that "nest egg" in case it's needed, but HOW you go about obtaining that money is a different story. And I don't care if you're talking about 5 cents, $5, $50 or $5000.........per member. There's a right and a wrong way to go about getting donations and it's NOT by charging extra money for something that doesn't cost that much and forcing people to have to pay it whether they want to or not.
> I WISH I could go into more detail, but since I've got members of my combine here on the forum, I'll refrain........but this is a VERY sore spot with me.
> If an organization needs funds for ANY REASON........then you go to your membership and ASK for donations.......you don't arbitrarely just TAKE it from them...........oh, you have no idea how mad this makes me.......and again, it's not the amount of money.......it's the principle...........


Absolutely spot on Renee. First off, I am a proud member of the AU and I support ever effort they've made since I've been alive and a member of the organization. They've asked for money for the legal defense fund, which i support, and as I've already said I've donated a good chunk of money over the last couple years. Not a lot, If I gave a lot it would be hard for me to afford everything I buy for my birds. If they want money, Write us a letter telling all the members what it is, If I support it then I will give money. 'it's not the amount of money.......it's the principle...........' Exactly, I dont have a problem with giving an extra 40 cents a band which for me is about 30 dollars but I dont want it to be TAKEN from me to be put into a fund I have NO SAY how it is used or WHEN it is used. I dont like to have anyone's hand in my wallet, much less my pigeon racing organization.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Me and my dad use to race and i think our club use to raise money by getting bands of different colours so there would be like..
Yellow--Normal ** cent bands
Red-10$ bands
Green-50$ bands
Pink-100$ bands 
And you would buy a few and put them on your babys then if those birds won in special races you would win more money. 

If this makes anysence.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> Me and my dad use to race and i think our club use to raise money by getting bands of different colours so there would be like..
> Yellow--Normal ** cent bands
> Red-10$ bands
> Green-50$ bands
> ...


No, those are futurities. That has nothing to do with the actual price of the bands from the organization. Those are organized on a club/combine level.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

ace in the hole said:


> As far as I know the band are to be sent with your clubs band order. It is in an atemp to sell more WOW Gold Bands. The club is to sell what bands they can and send the money and left over bands back in.
> 
> Ace


Yep, we got ours. 

The AU does more for pigeons and racing than any other organization and alot of people work very hard for nothing in the AU. I don't mind giving them some money. If I looked at the money I spend on racing the bands are nothing in comparision.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

*Rusty (newbie)*

My husband and I joined the AU in Dec '08. We got our bands and useful info in the form of pamphlets and a digest. My husband is the one responsible for our new love of pidgees as he was the one to go out and aquire the birds. We had originally aquired some bull-eyed whites (we didn't know any better ) and then we fell into some direct descendants of Happyco Lofts. The birds are beautiful and we have high hopes for them.

As far as dealing with the AU, they have been more than polite and helpful. If the bands do go up, so be it. A trip to the grocery store makes me more upset than the price of the bands, as far as rising costs go. Mike said he'd gladly pay a dollar a band just to protect his birds. 

We have gained so much insight from studying Pigeon Life and we really like the way people are so caring about their birds on here. I joined the forum awhile back but just recently got up the nerve to post. Thankyou for such a great forum.

Rusty


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

This is what my AU bands look like. As far as paying .75 cents for bands next year that's fine as long as they go down after that.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's the first time I've seen the new bands. I knew I wouldn't like them, and now I know I don't 
Good thing I'm with the IF


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> That's the first time I've seen the new bands. I knew I wouldn't like them, and now I know I don't
> Good thing I'm with the IF













Available Only From The International Federation

The new I-Com band is used to band youngsters in the same manner as previous I.F. leg bands. The difference is, the separately purchased Electronic Race Chip then clips onto the I-Com band, leaving the other leg free for a second band, if desired. The e-chip may be installed at anytime.

The cost of the I-Com band is 35 cents each, the same price as regular stock bands. Stock bands and I-Com bands are sold in Units of 25 bands for $8.75 plus $2.00 shipping. The cost of 100 I-Com bands is $35.00, plus two dollars shipping. All IF bands may be purchased by active I.F. members only. 

The I.F. does not sell the chips for the I-Com rings at this time, you must contact your E-Clock dealer and check availability for you particular E-clock, and purchase the chips from them.

In 2009 the new I-Com rings may be ordered as your regular club band. The new I-Com rings are available from the I.F. now. 

We have imported a limited number of rings for 2009. Please order by contacting:

http://ifpigeon.com/


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I noticed that yesterday too when I got mine. I noticed it was all plastic no more metal in center.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Char-B Loft said:


> Available Only From The International Federation
> 
> The new I-Com band is used to band youngsters in the same manner as previous I.F. leg bands. The difference is, the separately purchased Electronic Race Chip then clips onto the I-Com band, leaving the other leg free for a second band, if desired. The e-chip may be installed at anytime.
> 
> ...


 I will say up front, I am very biased and passionate on this subject. I don't want to offend anyone or get into pigeon politics, so please accept my thoughts as simply one man's personal opinion, everyone is free to choose the road they want to travel. Forgive me, if I have gotten a bit OT.

The AU is currently field testing these new bands. A number of our 800 clubs were sent a small quantity this year to try them. The idea being that before this new technology was made generally available, that we would field test them and get feed back on their use. I can see some advantage, but on the other hand, I also like to use different colored chip bands, like for the hens/cocks A/B teams etc. So these new bands, for me at least, would not eliminate a second leg band anyway, but to each his/her own. 

Just like if you don't like a certain color band, one can order "vanity" bands like I do, and order any color you want. I think it's a little short sighted to base your choice of organization on bands and diplomas, but for some people, that is all their national organization is to them, a band/diploma vendor. Which is why I posted the President's message...that some people just don't want to hear the "Gospel" of issues affecting our sport. Much like many of our Combine members simply want to show up on shipping night, and allow somebody else do all the work necessary, to insure that we can race. That was true forty years ago when I was a kid, and it is true today. You have a small dedicated number of fanciers, that ask..."What can I do to help support this sport and Combine ?"...and then you have the rest who ask "What can this sport, Combine, Club, etc...do for me ?". And for the most part, we have lost two generations of pigeon fliers, because too many people fell into the mind set of the latter.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> *The AU is currently field testing these new bands. A number of our 800 clubs were sent a small quantity this year to try them. The idea being that before this new technology was made generally available, that we would field test them and get feed back on their use. *I can see some advantage, but on the other hand, I also like to use different colored chip bands, like for the hens/cocks A/B teams etc. So these new bands, for me at least, would not eliminate a second leg band anyway, but to each his/her own.


I just got home from our club meeting. Our club was one of the few clubs that was picked to test out these new bands. We were sent 100 of the I-com bands. I may get 10 of them to test this year. If I do, I will let you all know what I think of them.

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> I just got home from our club meeting. Our club was one of the few clubs that was picked to test out these new bands. We were sent 100 of the I-com bands. I may get 10 of them to test this year. If I do, I will let you all know what I think of them.
> 
> Ace


So do the clock vendors have the chips for these bands? I'm wondering how tiny the chips must be and how easy it must be to drop one and loose it forever.......... and how hard it is to put in and how hard it is to take out or if once it's put in the chip, it permanent?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> So do the clock vendors have the chips for these bands? I'm wondering how tiny the chips must be and how easy it must be to drop one and loose it forever.......... and how hard it is to put in and how hard it is to take out or if once it's put in the chip, it permanent?


Gee Renee, with all of these questions it feels like I am back at the club house.

I will have all of these answers for you in time. For now I feel safe in telling you that the chips would not be permanent, or what would you do if a chip went bad???? One of the guys from the club asked this question and I spoke up telling them they would have to ship the bird into the chip repair shop. LOL:

Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok 46 posts and I have had enough. 

Here are my thoughs. Get pink bands for the girls, Blue for the boys, and Yellow for those with gender issues. The yellow bands must be worn on the other leg. Maybe Gucci will start making an accessory band that is leapord skinned. If they are Emo pigeons lets get them black bands like those Goth pigeons. Tye Dye bands for the California birds. Flannel bands for those up North. 

It is funny how we make a big deal about something as simple as a band that we put on the leg, it gets poop on it, and the color usually never crosses our minds again except for what it was intended. To identify different years of birds. 

My only thought here is to have about 20 colors, so they will not usually rotate in a birds lifetime. This would help us keep them totally separate. 

As for both sides being rolled, that helps those who are not anal, they can just slap them on either leg. It also helps those who like their numbers up. 

I also think the IF is more proactive in leg bands than the AU. Maybe they will charge less for the chips that go in the bands than the extra leg band we put on.

Anyway, it is time to find something better to do than talk about pigeon leg bands. Others out there might tell us to "get a life".

Happy banding

Randy


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Ok 46 posts and I have had enough.
> 
> Here are my thoughs. Get pink bands for the girls, Blue for the boys, and Yellow for those with gender issues. The yellow bands must be worn on the other leg. Maybe Gucci will start making an accessory band that is leapord skinned. If they are Emo pigeons lets get them black bands like those Goth pigeons. Tye Dye bands for the California birds. Flannel bands for those up North.
> 
> ...


Start a more interesting post and we will forget about this one. Can't you see we are bored?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Ok 46 posts and I have had enough.
> 
> Here are my thoughs. Get pink bands for the girls, Blue for the boys, and Yellow for those with gender issues. The yellow bands must be worn on the other leg. Maybe Gucci will start making an accessory band that is leapord skinned. If they are Emo pigeons lets get them black bands like those Goth pigeons. Tye Dye bands for the California birds. Flannel bands for those up North.
> 
> ...







OK...thanks for putting life in perspective !


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> So do the clock vendors have the chips for these bands? I'm wondering how tiny the chips must be and how easy it must be to drop one and loose it forever.......... and how hard it is to put in and how hard it is to take out or if once it's put in the chip, it permanent?


As far as I've heard, once the chip goes in the I-com band, it's stuck in there for good. Otherwise it seems like some people could be sneaky enough to slip them out and no one would really notice. The thing I like about the I-com bands is no one can go and steal your chip rings cause there isn't one. BUT with chip rings, you can reuse them for other birds if you need to. So to each his own I guess. If our club bands were I-coms I'd use them, otherwise I think I like the rings better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I can go either way on using IF or AU bands since I dont race but I really after reading all of this thread am not sure what the problem is again  was it the price ,the color or the fact that they are plastic and rolled at both ends lol


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

The only question/concern I have on the new AU band is reliability. I have had the plastic portion of the old style crack while the aluminium remained intact. If the 2009 bands crack
in a couple of years we could potentially have an issue.

As far as to the cost goes, with all that the AU is doing, I would even pay up to
$1 for a band to support the cause (and I don't say that just to be controversial).


----------

